# Survival > Foraging & Wild Edibles >  Nettles

## Leon

Are many of you a fan of nettles? In the UK they can be find pretty much everywhere.

Traditional uses here are as a soup or herbal tea, i have not tried the soup (im happy to hear anyones recipes) but found that the tea works best combined with mint as that helps to remove the bitterness and also works very well as a digestive aid.

I am also only familiar with the "stingy" variety, any information on any other varieties would be appreciated.

----------


## grazer

Hi Leon.  Two species around here, both stinging, both European. I like them, but I haven't found any within 20 miles of my house here in Pennsylvania.  Went to a horse camp 40 miles away and plenty there.

----------


## wildWoman

I love nettles, but the tea we make from the nettles here never tastes bitter! Also is yummy as a steamed veggie. They don't grow here naturally, so I ordered some seeds to grow them from. This is just the plain old stinging nettle.

----------


## Leon

As a steamed veg do they make a good substitute for spinach? Im thinking of trying them like that but am wondering what to serve them with.

----------


## wildWoman

They taste different than spinach, but you can use them in a similar way. Try steaming nettle leaves, and putting them on as pizza topping, or serve with olive oil and garlic on pasta, or as a veggie side dish (lemon butter sauce with it?!). Similar to spinach, nettles contain a lot of iron and are healthy on top of being tasty.

----------


## Rick

You might try adding them to a soup or a stew. The nettles are high in vitamins A and C as well as iron, as WildWoman said, and protein. 

Enjoy!! http://www.mariquita.com/recipes/nettles.html

----------


## Leon

I tell you what - i really fancy the idea of them on pizza, there just something that makes that seem appertising! Got some nettles in the garden too  :Smile: 

Oh cheers for that link, the risotto sounds genius!

I see the theme you both have inadvertently presented, pizza and then a load of italian style recipes  :Smile:

----------


## bulrush

A cure for the sting of stinging nettles is jewel weed, aka Touch-Me-Not. I tried this last week and it works. I have used it 3 times in the past 2 weeks. Find a leaf or 2 of jewel weed, it grows in damp conditions in part sun, often in roadside ditches as long as they remain damp all year, then smash and rub the leaf on the affected area. I got permanent relief in 1 minute. I was amazed and astounded! Someone should bottle this stuff.

----------


## Tony uk

Stinging nettles are everywhere here, Theres some large ones in my back garden i think, I think nettels used in stews are quite nice, Making them into a soup is when their best, I use vegtabal stock and a load of fresh large nettles, Cooked slowly, Makes an exelent, Very healthy meal.

Ive found they go well with steak  :Smile:

----------


## Leon

Is that a larged leaved plant? If so we call them "Doc" leaves in the UK, they grow near water and as you stated provide relief for stings!

I missed the season a bit though for eating the nettles they are getting old round here and some are flowering. And a flowering nettle is bad news, it makes it sting when you urinate!

----------


## Tony uk

> Is that a larged leaved plant? If so we call them "Doc" leaves in the UK, they grow near water and as you stated provide relief for stings!
> 
> I missed the season a bit though for eating the nettles they are getting old round here and some are flowering. And a flowering nettle is bad news, it makes it sting when you urinate!


Doc leaves are great for nettle stings, Running the area under flowing water will also take the sting away, Works a treat.

----------


## Rick

Leon, you are supposed to pick the nettles with your hands, lad. I don't even want to think about what you're doing.

----------


## Leon

Lol.

Well if you don't believe me go find some old nettles that are flowering and pick them, with your hands of course, and try eating them (anyway you like). 

You will have a nasty surprise i assure you, these crystals form from the chemicals (i can't remem their specific name) but they cause your urine to be gritty and sting like hell - not fun :EEK!:

----------


## bulrush

Dock, aka "burdock" is not the same thing. Dock is low to the ground with huge leaves. Nettle is a standing plant. Stinging nettle has spines on the stem. If you brush up against it it hurts for about 5 minutes like you had been stung by a bee.

----------


## Leon

Yeah no confusion with doc and burdock here, dandelion and burdock is a traditional drink so i know the difference - gardners are funny saying these plants are weeds...

----------


## BIG TONE

how do you cook them for salad or tea without stinging your tongue.i have them everywhere around here and just alway avoided them.

----------


## Leon

the sting is removed once cooked, steaming is a popular method.

----------


## Rick

Big Tone - You want to pick young shoots that are only a few inches high and only the top most leaves on the plant. Those leaves are a paler green. That keeps you away from the big stinging hairs.

----------


## BIG TONE

This Weekend I Shall Have Nettle Tea I Think

----------


## Rick

If we don't hear from you.......just kidding.

----------


## BIG TONE

i think i will purchase a new wild edibles book today and study some plants this weekend.
hopefully youll hear from me?

----------


## crashdive123

....and if we don't are we to assume that you picked and ate the wrong plant?

----------


## BIG TONE

> ....and if we don't are we to assume that you picked and ate the wrong plant?


10-4 hopefully i dont.I like to eat though (rephrase) i really like food.:

----------


## crashdive123

> 10-4 hopefully i dont.I like to eat though (rephrase) i really like food.:


Well then, you'll fit right in.  Sometimes this looks like the food forum.

----------


## BIG TONE

> Well then, you'll fit right in.  Sometimes this looks like the food forum.


HOPEFULLY ILL FIT IF THERE IS ENOUGH ROOM

----------

